# ABS module 1K0 907 379 AD replace



## kirilborisov (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello, friends. My ABS module 1K0 907 379 AD is defective and i want to ask you for help. Please tell me what other ABS module replace my 1K0 907 379 AD. Thank you friends!!


----------



## Rexdmnt (Nov 4, 2021)

[QUOTE = "kirilborisov, publicación: 114882140, miembro: 3801795"]
Hola amigos. Mi módulo ABS 1K0 907 379 AD está defectuoso y quiero pedirle ayuda. Por favor, dígame qué otro módulo ABS reemplaza mi 1K0 907 379 AD. ¡¡Gracias amigos!!
[/CITA]
Tengo el mismo problema y no he podido resolver, alguien q nos oriente


----------

